# Study and Working in Thailand



## masd (Sep 4, 2008)

Hello Sir or Madam,

I am planning to pursue a degree in the field of MBA at Webster University. But prior to submitting my application materials, I would be so appreciative if you 
could address the following question : 

How about the possible job opportunities in Thailand after terminating my study at Webster? In other words, I need to find a job with work permission in Thailand after gaining My MBA degree. Kindly, give me some advice in this respect. 

I will be glad if you join and let's strike a conversation...

Yours sinserely,
MA.SA


----------



## Mr. Soap (Feb 6, 2010)

*visa and work permit in Thailand*



masd said:


> Hello Sir or Madam,
> 
> I am planning to pursue a degree in the field of MBA at Webster University. But prior to submitting my application materials, I would be so appreciative if you
> could address the following question :
> ...


Please check at this legitimate Ministry of Foriegn Affairs' website 
Ministry of Foreign Affairs, Kingdom of Thailand


----------



## Dr. G (Feb 17, 2010)

*what can you do better?*



masd said:


> ...How about the possible job opportunities in Thailand after terminating my study at Webster? In other words, I need to find a job with work permission in Thailand after gaining My MBA degree. Kindly, give me some advice in this respect.
> ...


Well, I assume you are not Thai and probably you do not speak Thai either. So you may want to ask yourself why an employer should hire you, and go through all the hassle of work permit application and you not being able to communicate with the locals.

If you can offer something that is not common among Thai people at a competetive price (salary), then there are plenty of opportunities, of course.

To get an idea of the job market just have a look a job databases on the net.


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

Dr. G said:


> Well, I assume you are not Thai and probably you do not speak Thai either. So you may want to ask yourself why an employer should hire you, and go through all the hassle of work permit application and you not being able to communicate with the locals.
> 
> If you can offer something that is not common among Thai people at a competetive price (salary), then there are plenty of opportunities, of course.
> 
> To get an idea of the job market just have a look a job databases on the net.


 
Competitive sallary is a killer here. There are legal wage minimums, by nationality (actually its by Nationality group). I believe if you come from the UK the minumum normal wage (i.e. not NGO, priest/monk or teacher) is 40k/month this is not easy for a starting salary here as Thais will work for half that with some experience.

What sort of work are you looking for? Teaching is always an option here, with your degree and a 4 week TEFL, you could easily find a 30k+ teaching job - teaching English at first and once you have the experience, maybe teach business studies or maths in English (EP program).


----------

